# Touareg Scenery Pictures



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

Come on guys - I hear America is (also) nice looking. How about some Touareg Scenery shots ( I had a few requests - so I will break the ice)
*2006 V6Tdi overlooking the area between Mariental and Keetmanshoop in Southern Namibia. The overnight accomodation was fabulous - solar panel showers the next morning with howling hyenas and jackal making the night a memerobale one. Camp site is known as "Oppikopi" which means On top of the Little Mountain. The Bushman locals was a treat as they speak my home language Afrikaans and German and do not understand a word of English.







*








*A seat with a view from "OPPIKOPI"*








*Air suspension lowered (great feature for my short family) before we set of for 1 400 km home.*


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

*Touareg in Simonstown, close to where the Atlantic and indian Ocean comes together. Southern most tip of Africa. (home of the South African Navy)*


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

so awesome! thanks for the pics man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Touareg at Cape Point, 50 km South of Cape Town
















I left the parking and saw this Baboon grabbing a ride on this Ford Focus.








I think he saw the clean car and made a dash for me ! Off I went and left him behind.








On my return he was doing some charming moves by plucking some ticks and fleas from his mating partner


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Cheers mate.
Last one before bedtime.
Touareg in front of the DIAS monument (Cape Point, South Africa)








Good night all.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Okay... here goes!!!








































































How's that???


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (TREGinginCO)*

I tried to load more, but I guess there's a limit!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Beat BC to the punch.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*RMNP*

Trail Ridge road, Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado.
















Same road, significantly LOWER altitude, a few months earlier, and minus a few exterior upgrades...










_Modified by pfb2 at 5:51 PM 8-16-2006_


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

These pix are really to die for!
Hey Gunnie, thinkin' about a new license plate? This one is sore....Hihihi
**as I read you're home language is German! Have you ever been to the German forum http://www.touareg-freunde.de ? If not - please take this as an invitation (my Nick over there is nearly the same)**
If you want to sign in, please refer to my Nick. So I can earn one point. (Whatever that means














) I also could try to make a resevation for a Nick ..... maybe "birdman"?











_Modified by Salvatore1 at 2:22 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa*

Good morning all on Thu 17 Sept. Let's get the ball rolling with a few nice one's (thanks for the overnight posts)
V6Tdi in Sossosvlei, Namibia. This is one ofNamibia's greatest tourist attractions. Germans, Dutch, Belg and ofcourse Saffers love the area.
Due to the highest rainfall in a century the dunes are still covered mostly in green grass or "vygies". The vlei (small dam) even still has water in it (and it is towards the end of winter). Only 4x4 vehicles allowed the last 5 km (very thick sand)


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (Gunship)*

I'll play:


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (NefariousVW)*

I hope you all don't mind, but I linked to several of the pics here for a thread on the Car Lounge forum about offroaders: http://forums.thecarlounge.net...72002


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (4x4s)*

Heres mine from Fortescue NJ over looking the Delaware Bay.


----------



## supertouareg (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (zornig)*

WOW! beautiful pictures! I would love to take pics like that of my touareg! but theres nothing else that i could dirty the car with then road dust. 
Should try taking it offroad! Just that i'm afaid that i would scratch the undercarriage. NO AIR SUS.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_*Touareg in Simonstown, close to where the Atlantic and indian Ocean comes together. Southern most tip of Africa. (home of the South African Navy)*









Ive done 8 Argus bicycle races up those damn hills


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Lovely pics,
I like SA a lot, did a tour 2 years ago, and can't wait to go back.
There are indeed lots of Belgians (mainly Flemish), the language is quite understandable for us dutch speakers.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

This is the best thread ever!!
Nice pics everyone..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_This is the best thread ever!!
Nice pics everyone..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (NefariousVW)*

Gosh guys, when were you in the Pismo Dunes and Little/Big falls area? I live right up here in San Luis Obispo and would have loved to take you out on some of the great orr-road trails (OHV) in the Los Padres National Forest right in the same area. You would all have loved it!!!


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (wkaml)*

Bought my T'Reg too late for the Pismo getogether







(08-12-05 purchase date) I also live in San Luis Obispo County. I almost came with my Passat.


----------



## VWRalf (Nov 11, 1999)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

I think this is the same guy.








And a little further south is this place.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Beat BC to the punch.










happen to have a hi-res of that?
my gfriend would love to have that as a background


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

I thought I'd upload a pic or 2 (actually 4) from the 2006 Colorado Touareg Rally... enjoy!


































_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 7:44 PM 8-19-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (The Mad Hatter)*

Mad,
I've seen all the pictures you've downloaded to Chris' site ---- great stuff!!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Mad,
I've seen all the pictures you've downloaded to Chris' site ---- great stuff!!!

Thanks RJ
Chris' server probably feels rectally assaulted (to put it mildly) after all the photos I uploaded.







and I didn't even upload all I had... I think it came in at around 500 photos (geez, when did I have time to drive?).
You have some great shots as well. I plan on grabbing a bunch from you (and the others), and filling up a DVD-R of just Rally pics. You cool with that?


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Gosh guys, when were you in the Pismo Dunes and Little/Big falls area? I live right up here in San Luis Obispo and would have loved to take you out on some of the great orr-road trails (OHV) in the Los Padres National Forest right in the same area. You would all have loved it!!!

We were there June '05. I grew up in Oceano, thats how I knew about big/little falls. We only had 2 days; 1 was spent playing on the beach and the other was spent hiking big falls.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: A- AIS - Namibia, Southern Africa (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_
We were there June '05. I grew up in Oceano, thats how I knew about big/little falls. We only had 2 days; 1 was spent playing on the beach and the other was spent hiking big falls.

If you happen to come up here again sometime before the rainy season or after when the closed OHV trails open again, we can do some off-roading you you like. I will see if there are some people in the 200mi radius who may be interested in getting something going the next 1-2 months.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Just let me know and I would love to come up!!


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Tourenwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tourenwagen* »_
Ive done 8 Argus bicycle races up those damn hills
















Oh man - I feel for you. And when the Argus is there it is not 20 Degrees but normally 30 degrees plus. Sometimes rain and fog included :E
Thanks for all the other comments so far as well.
Yes my first language is Afrikaans (very well known for it's Apartheid theme and the rubbish associated with it like strikes and loads of political [email protected] that I am sure you and me of course do not want to hear).
*So to the Dutch, German and Flemish guys here : " Goeie more almal ek hoop julle geniet julle Touareg voertuie so baie soos ek ! Dis 'n wonderlike voertuig wat ek die meeste geniet van enige vorige model motor wat ek nog gehad het. Sterkte met julle motors en alles van die beste in Europa. Beste wense, Kasi " *
Re the Southern Point of Africa : I am happy that I wrote their "arguably". Agullas in the pictures provided is the Southern Most point of Africa but what people argue about is where the two oceans meet. The Argus cycle tour and the two oceans marathon rides on the fame of the Cape Point fame where the two oceans meet. So loads of people ask but why will they not meet at the most Southern Point (agullas) roughly 150 - 200 km East from there ? Anyway glad to see some other members has seen and been to SA ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for all the pics so far - it is really looking great.
*pfb2* I love that "nose bar" on your T-Reg.
*NefariousVW* what size tyres do you have on your car ? It looks like 17 Inchers but with a very high aspect ration ? 70- 80 perhaps or is it snow tyres - sorry has never seen snow tyres in my life








I had a weekend of offroad and my tyres : 235 x 17 x 65 was rubbish (Dunlop somethings but made for the road and not offroad for sure ! )


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Here we where at *Dune 7, Walvisbaai, Namibia.* 
This is the highest sand dune in the world. Amazingly it is about 5 km from the sea and just outside Walvisbaai town. I did not try to climb it and was unsure if I could (legally) as we just saw sand boarders and 4 wheel bikes there.
The dune is beautiful and nother major tourist attraction in Namibia. We had American and Canadian sand boarders doing their thing while we drank coffee and beskuit. (still had another 1 000 km to do that day).
*Dune 7, Walvisbaai, Namibia*


































_Modified by Gunship at 5:06 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Ford Tractor and V6 Tdi. Our Game Lodge in the Great Karoo, Ibhadi Lodge, Touwsrivier, SA
















Ibhadi (Springbok) Game Lodge


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_
Oh man - I feel for you. And when the Argus is there it is not 20 Degrees but normally 30 degrees plus. Sometimes rain and fog included :E


Ja boet - Suikerbossie is n egte bliksem!


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Bump...


_Modified by pfb2 at 8:44 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (pfb2)*

snapped a shot of the Touareg today while we were playing near Snoqulamie, WA -- note the new ski racks!


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (fbox)*

Famliy and I went to Offroad park today. Only got a few photos, here is one.
http://www.autocrossphoto.com/Touareg/DSC_0003.JPG


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (nsho13)*

Big Bear, California
























And the Grand Canyon








_Modified by peterbhere at 9:26 PM 1-5-2007_

_Modified by peterbhere at 2:00 PM 8-26-2007_


_Modified by peterbhere at 2:03 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (South Africa)*

Under the only tree in a load of miles having an ice colad one.








Between Graaf Reinette and Middelburg, Eastern Cape, SA


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

WOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!
Thanks for all the fantastic pictures including the Jeep thread.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*ANOTHER ONE FROM SOUTH AFRICA*

I travel a lot but oh my I miss South Africa's *blue* skies ( I have not "doctored" any photo's except merging / panorama them.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ANOTHER ONE FROM SOUTH AFRICA (Gunship)*

A "helicopter - seller" close to the old Transkei (Birthplace of Nelson Mandela). We where fully loaded but I just had to buy two
















He loved the Touareg ...


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Touareg in front of "DaggaBoer" farm stall. Translated it means "Maruana Farmer Farm Stall". Never saw or seen any and they had another explanation for the name.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

In the Addo Elephant Park near Port Elizabeth. The type of elephant in this area is much smaller than we have in the rest of South Africa (and Africa) as they roamed forests in the Knysna area.
It was a bit close to my liking put she was in first gear and foot on the big pedal. The two was in no mood to storm that was sure ..
















Just so that you can see the pics was taken from the Egg


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

I love your pictures Gunship. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_I love your pictures Gunship. Thank you for sharing them.

Me too. 
Gunship, if you quit with flying, call National Geographic.










_Modified by MinerSK at 2:31 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_I love your pictures Gunship. Thank you for sharing them.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lunker)*

Hey thanks guys it is really a pleasure. I must admit it is the "most photographed" car I ever had. (Also the best I will say).
That is if course untill wife's *Roadster* arrives in a week or three








One more .. but expect a few more I have on hold. 
But how about *you* guys ??? Send some ! (please)


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Gunship)*

My old T-reg..


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*My favorite landscapes and forests...*


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

Neat pictures MinerSK. Brings back memories of being in Germany - looks similar.
Thanks


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

"Golden Gate" , Orange Free State, SA close to the Lesotho border. A beautiful countryside area.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Lookout point in the Addo Elephant park








What some people will do to "shoot" their Egg


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

Hi everybody. I was driving in Dolomiti in northern Italy last week. Wonderful driving with a lot of great thin curly routes, many acsents and descents with breathtaking views. Touareg worked perfectly.








Couple of pics for the forum:








Above: Civetta from Passo Cibiana
Below: Village Cibiana di Cadore
















Above: South Face of Marmolada
Below: Touareg Banner on a bus in Cortina d'Ampezzo









Below: Tofana from Cortina d'Ampezzo (ski lifts buildings visible in the middle and top of the hill)


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

On the way to the Richtersveldt in the North Cape / Namibia.
On Tow is a 1600kg offroad Echo Caravan


----------



## xonetruthcrewx (Nov 26, 2005)

Heres a couple. Sorry the lighting sucks on the first one.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (xonetruthcrewx)*


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Ahh, memories...








Matt


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Can't resist.
My old one...
About an hour above SF.








West of Kamloops, BC








A field in Saskatchewan








Offroad in New Mexico








And the only beauty shot I have of the new one, about two minutes from my house.










_Modified by SUVW at 9:49 AM 8-24-2007_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

The Richtersveld on the border of Namibia. A very tough and rugged area. No wild game - only a few local goat farmers left. A beautiful area of our country (if rough is your life style) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

Swansea - Cerro Gordo Road, Inyo Mountains, April 2007. Looking towards Owens Valley with Sierra Nevada and Mount Whitney in the background.


_Modified by sciencegeek at 11:25 AM 8-25-2007_


----------



## LinderVW (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (sciencegeek)*

Here's a pic of my Touareg wheeling up in Blackwood Canyon in Lake Tahoe near my cabin, it was a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

The Egg on the West Coast of South Africa - *Paternoster* (cold Atlantic side - no swimming without body armor)
























and then 600 km from their the semi - desert area of the Kghalaghadi National Park which has open borders with Botswana. This is the "tented Camp" and it is open. Hyena's destroyed my rear tyre cover. Still wild out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (LinderVW)*

Hapster at this years Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, Governor Basin:


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (aircooled)*

This was supposed to be my Touareg but between the time the photo's arrived in my inbox and me responding it was (sadly) sold. In hind sight I am glad as those 18 Inchers would not have been very welcome at all times. Thsi was taken on the baseball field of our local sportsfield (yeah we do not know that game of yours too much







)
The background is the Helderberg and the villiage of Somerset West, Western Cape, SA (my hometown)


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*









This thread has inspired me to try and post pix again.
Rick 

_Modified by Rickanns at 7:16 PM 8-26-2007_


_Modified by Rickanns at 11:36 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## 72mako (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Rickanns)*

These are from a trip to Hungry Valley a while back.
































nick


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Rickanns)*

Mt. Hood yesterday. And on the way.











































_Modified by SUVW at 6:36 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*

The beauty and the beast in the Richtersveld, Northern Cape, South Africa on the Namibian border.
The beauty and the beast. (The beauty is a Land Rover 90 2,5 Tdi with a chipped and intercooled mod to push out 125kw). Not bad at all but it remains "just an English icon"


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*

Here is a pic at Goshen Scout Reservation in southwestern Virginia.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (denm33)*

My Touareg from the top of Cape May N.J, lighthouse


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (captainburg)*

A pic of my treg from this years rally. TregininCO took it as we were blasting through a stream crossing. I have a different view of the same pic from the front and you can't even see my car at all with the wall of water it created. 










_Modified by Yeti35 at 6:43 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Yeti35)*

That is one of my favorite pix from the rally!!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_That is one of my favorite pix from the rally!!!!








 I only wish my Treg was the color your picture portrayed. It came out as a dark blue when it is actually offroad grey. I like the color in your pic better.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ I only wish my Treg was the color your picture portrayed. It came out as a dark blue when it is actually offroad grey. I like the color in your pic better.









I'll agree, that's one of my faves from the rally as well.
Also, of course I agree on the dark blue comment as well








Matt


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (VegasMatt)*

all these pics make me wanna buy one so bad


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (VR6inAZ)*


----------



## foiler (Jan 29, 2006)

amazing thread.
Makes me really want to get a Touareg.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Scenery Pictures (Gunship)*

Good evening everyone.
It is a very sad day for me ... yes my lovely V6Tdi was sold today. Before you shed a tear - a V10 fills the garage from today








But the V10 must know those are big boots to fill.
So in memory of my lovely the last pictures I took of her at Jacobsbaai, Cold Atlantic , West Coast Western Cape. Cheers my liefie







Damn that was a tear dropping ...


----------



## stephan_059 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*

Gunship's new replaced with the not so new


----------



## stephan_059 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (stephan_059)*

Some more pics


----------



## stephan_059 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (stephan_059)*

And some more of the V10 beast


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (stephan_059)*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Calinada)*

Great scenery. Seems like we miss so much in our busy lives. 
I guess I need to get out more.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Great scenery. Seems like we miss so much in our busy lives. 
I guess I need to get out more.
Drag yourself out to the Rally this year.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (spockcat)*

Calinada, location?


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Calinada, location?

Argentine Pass, south of Georgetown, CO @ about 13,200'.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Calinada)*

Thanks. Colorado's highest driveable pass, 13,207 ft.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Question about driving in Denver, CO*

Hi guys, I will be in Denver for a week in April and am planning to rent a SUV (most probably some classic, not a Touareg). Do you have any recommendation where should I go for a little offroading, mostly for sigthviews, not hard-core offroad. The Pikes Peak legend, or? I suppose that there will still be a lot of snow on hills. 
Thanks.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Question about driving in Denver, CO (MinerSK)*

Google "current Colorado snow depth" to get an idea of conditions you might encounter where ever you plan to travel. Most areas of the state have current accumulations well over 100% of normal, and March is our snowiest month. The prime high country highways, such as Pikes Peak Highway, Trail Ridge Road, and Mount Evans Highway will probably not be plowed until late May. Maybe aircooled can offer some suggestions for lower elevation off-roading in April?


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Question about driving in Denver, CO (DenverBill)*

Thanks. So, better to manage some ski days...


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Question about driving in Denver, CO (MinerSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MinerSK* »_Thanks. So, better to manage some ski days...

When in April are you going to be there? Most ski resorts start closing down the winter season about beginning to mid-April. It'll be a tough transition for you because of the mountains closing down, and like Bill said, all of the good mountain passes and roads will be closed still. There are still some great spots you can go though, just let Bill or myself know and we'll try to think of something.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Question about driving in Denver, CO (Calinada)*

_Modified by MinerSK at 3:12 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## SirKhan (Mar 9, 2008)

Great thread I will post some pictures myself soon!


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_A pic of my treg from this years rally. TregininCO took it as we were blasting through a stream crossing. I have a different view of the same pic from the front and you can't even see my car at all with the wall of water it created. 









_Modified by Yeti35 at 6:43 AM 9-7-2007_

Hahaha! That is a great pic Yeti! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*

 Steph is my son so I apologize for the "non scenery" piccies posted. He could not wait to brag about the V10 his dad has not seen. Ok in memory of my V6Tdi I kept the best for last.
Last year in the Richtersveld the road was closed by the Land Cruiser club as they wrecked an engine (stone + oil pan + ignore red light = disaster). They also wrecked 2 spare wheels .. stupid design fault Toyota.
Anyway me and old Pieter in his Landy said we will do it .. so here is the V6Tdi through the worst and deepest dust imaginable ... so deep a Land Cruiser could not go through. If course we did it with ease ... 3 times







The Landy bottomed through but he managed to get through with high speed. The Touareg's bottom never touched.
Enjoy (PS : Namibia is across the river) - border between Namibia and SA is the Orange river. We call this dust "poep stof" - meaning fart dust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Low Range, Diffs locked, ASC OFF, tyres 1,2 Bar and of course pump up the air suspension .. tip


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Post your current favorite picture of your egg in a natural setting (Gunship)*









































PS: Yes she was dust proof ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

Fantastic pics Cassie! Thanks for sharing!
Matt


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Dolomiti and Hohe Tauern*

I was driving in Dolomiti, Italy and Hohe Tauern, Austria in last two weeks. Many kilometers driven, reached several passes (Valparola, Falzarego, di Giau, Campolongo, Wurzjoch, Sella, Gardena, Hochtor), made a personal "in-Touareg" altitude record on the Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse and Edelweissspitze - 2576m. Touareg worked perfectly, as usual. Couple of pics for the forum:








Above: Sella Group
Below: Passo Gardena

















Above: Marmolada north face with glaciers
Below: Grossglockner

















Above: 100 meters under Cinque Torri
Below: Passo Valparola

















Above: Tofana di Rozes


----------



## Loudog212 (Jan 29, 2004)

how many of you do this with a stock 3.6l v6? theres some local places near me but i feel like the touareg is not equipped.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Loudog212)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loudog212* »_how many of you do this with a stock 3.6l v6? theres some local places near me but i feel like the touareg is not equipped. 
 Your 3.6 will be fine. You live in PA which is not far above sealevel. I had my 3.2 on 13,000+ peaks in CO on the rally last week. If you find a place in PA you think you can not do because of motor I would come back and run it with my 3.2. Only thing it may not do good in is deep mud. Just go drive it and be happy.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Loudog212)*

You will be amazed at what your stock Touareg can do. Go over to ClubTouareg:Events and Gatherings and look at pix from last weeks Colorado Touareg Rally. Even with the steel suspension, the opportunities are endless. Now, better tires will help a lot, but the OEM's will get you started. We have done Hell's Revenge in Moab, Utah also and amazed "set-up" jeeps and atv's.
That being said, a full-size spare, a shovel, tow straps, and other basic stuff will needed if you get more serious than just dirt roads.
Set a week aside next summer and come to Colorado, we will show you in person.
Rick


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Before wax...








After wax...


----------



## TX-T-Reg (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome photo's everyone. Really makes you appreciate the Treg is capable of doing!


----------

